# yamaha ef 3000ise



## crewcab (Sep 3, 2013)

My generator Ac is weird ,will run powersaw,drill combined idle will increase like it should,12 volt charger outlet works fine but when i plug in a fan it barely turns (fan okay) @3 amp outlet shows 142 volts ,115 outlet shows anywhere between 110 and 140 volts, Help needed, thank you


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Different motor yield different results.

When you say "fan" I assume something like a simple "box" or window fan.

You likely have "universal" motors in your saw and drill. These motor use brushes. Your fan likely uses an induction motor.

Induction motors like a true sine wave and your generator is really only making a close approximation of one. Electronic devices won't notice. Many motors won't either but some small (read cheap) motors do. The motor is creating harmonics and will likely be getting pretty hot as well.


----------



## crewcab (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for your reply,but my coffee maker was acting up too


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

What is your coffee pot doing? Was it the only thing connected? It's a resistive load and there shouldn't be any issues with it.

What's an @3amp outlet?


----------

